
Ask HN: Recommandation for a self hosted chat system - jmnicolas
Hello HN,<p>We currently have an (very) old version of Openfire running on a Windows server.<p>Before updating it, I would like to know if there is a better (and non JVM dependent) alternative.
I found plenty alternative but I would like qualified opinions on them.<p>We have no budget for this. We don&#x27;t need fancy features, just something that I can setup and forget (auto update would be a must).<p>We&#x27;re currently using Pidgin clients but it&#x27;s not a problem to use something else. We have a dozen users.<p>I would rather let it on this Windows server, but I can find a Linux host if it&#x27;s necessary.<p>Thank you.
======
pavel_lishin
Why is JVM dependence a no-go?

Hipchat has a self-hosted option, but I cannot in good conscience recommend it
to anyone.

~~~
jmnicolas
The JVM is not a no-go, it's just that I'm prejudiced against it ;-)

I have to maintain old Windows XP laptops with version 1.4 JVMs so I'd rather
avoid having to install it on a server just for a small chat system.

